# Besste Internetsprache



## kastermaster (30. März 2004)

Welche Internetprogrammiersprache ist am besten auser HTML?


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. März 2004)

HTML ist keine Programmiersprache, sondern eine Seitenbeschreibungssprache.

Mir gefällt ja besten PHP (obwohl ich mir selbst da nicht ganz sicher bin, ob es sich um eine Script- oder um eine Programmiersprache handelt), einfach weil's bequem und leicht zu lernen ist.


----------



## zinion (30. März 2004)

Also vom technischen Standpunkt her ist PHP eine Skriptsprache, denke ich. PHP ist momentan sicher die interessanteste und praktikabelste Sprache zum Aufbau dynamischer Webseiten. Javascript ist auch interessant. Beide Sprachen haben andere Anwendungsgebiete.


----------



## kastermaster (31. März 2004)

*Was ist für was?*

Was kann die Javaspript besser als die PhP Sprache und umgekehrt?


----------



## Ben Ben (31. März 2004)

in dem Vergleich gehts gar nicht mal um "besser können" sondern schon um die Tatsache das JS nur Clientseitig agieren kann und PHP nur Serverseitig.

Auch kann man hier ncith wirklich von "internetsprachen" sprechen ohne genau zu definieren was denn eine solche ist.
Ausgegeben werden Webseiten immernoch in HTML mit der Möglichkeit Formatierungen auch per CSS darzustellen sowie Clientseitig etwas Dynamik per JavaScript, JAvapplets, Flash etc reinzubekommen. Also agiet alles au der Clientseite etaws zusammen. Was man davon braucht oder nutzt richtet sich dann wohl eher nach der Frage des Ziels und mit welchen der Mittel man am efefktivsten dahinkommt. So zum beispiel ein tolles menü in Flash zu machen ist zwar toll nur was mit Leuten die keinen Flahsplayer haben (und ihn auch nicht isntallieren wollen, für mich ist z.B. Flash kein unumgänglich wichtiger Bestandteil fürs Web sondern eher ein "nice Feature"), auch sowas sollte man Bedenken.

Meines erachtens gilt gleiches auf der Serverseitigen "Dynamisierung" von Websites durch PHP, JSP etc. und welches davon besser ist hängt meines Erachtens unter anderem davon ab, was mich am effektivsten zu meinem Ziel bringt.

Allgemein finde ich diese was-ist-das-beste-Vergleiche recht schwachsinnig. Mann kann höchstens ein Vergleich von Vor-und-Nachteilen aufstellen und das dann auf das Einsatzgebiet beziehen. Alles andere artet in Zeitverschwendung und Nonsense aus, wie man allein schon an dem neverending Vergleich Windows vs. Linux sehen kann.


----------

